# nvidia driver and slow X startup

## ranmakun

Since I started using the nvidia driver, X startup is very slow, it flashes the screens some times and after a while it starts.

So, looking at the xfree86 logs I found this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doub
> 
> lescan)IDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doubl
> ...

 

So I was wondering if I can skip this part by a configuration in XF86Config-4, in this file I have the modes "1024x768", "800x600" and "640x480".

My card is an ABIT Siluro Geforce4 MX440

nvidia-glx: 1.0.3123

nvidia-kernel: 1.0.3123

Xfree86: 4.2.1-r2

Thank you.

Francisco

----------

## sa

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=15473&highlight=

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/search.php?s=&action=showresults&searchid=59452&sortby=&sortorder=

probably doesnt help tho.

----------

## BlackBart

this thread seems directly related to your topic:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=dce0a199fb56eda8295a40f8798bf18a&threadid=416&highlight=slow+startup

also look for extra modlines or screen options in your XF86Config

----------

## ranmakun

Well, it seems that is a common problem and that there isn't a general answer. I'll keep trying with the references you gave me.

Thank you.

Francisco

----------

